

How to make 10 million in one night - andreipop
http://designcodelearn.com/blog/2012/12/01/how-to-make-$10m-in-one-night/

======
tron_carter
Interesting hack, definitely some potential around socially aware devices. But
that is a terribly horrible title for the post, it's misleading and probably
makes more people _not_ want to click through to read more who otherwise might
be interested in open hardware or using the social graph in hardware.

